

MongoDB connection overhead - stock_toaster
http://blog.boxedice.com/2011/06/08/mongodb-connection-overhead/

======
stock_toaster
I thought the ulimit stack value was the _max_ stack a process could allocate
(soft/hard limit), not the default size of the stack as the post seems to
allude to.

Is this just a case of mongo allocating too much onto the stack instead of
onto the heap (malloc)?

10mb seems like a lot per connection!

